# Part time qualification Consideration



## amsayed (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Thanks in Advance,

I have done part time graduation, will it be an obligation for eligibility criteria?
or what are affect its going to have?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Eligibility for what?
What did you study? What qualification level?


----------



## arunganesan (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I have done Diploma in Electrical and Electronics engineering then I did Bachelors in computer application and MBA in systems in Part time. Whether my part time degrees will be considered equivalent to full time.

Also please let me know how many points will i get for my qualification. Thanks for your help in advance.

Thanks


----------

